# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Rash and lump in Armpit

## Niku

Hey everyone, not long ago i developed a rash in my left armpit which i scratched at pretty furiously. After a while i'd scratched so much that it became sore and then a small lump developed under the skin. It doesn't hurt when i press the lump and it wouldn't be more than 1cm in diameter but it's cause enough to worry me. I've been looking up pages on the web which all suggest it could be a swollen lymphnode that may have caught some malignant cancer cells. If anyone has had a similar problem please let me know, thanks  :Cool:

----------


## johnsomebody

I developed major lumpy lymph nodes under one arm and went to the doc. He took a look at my hand, which my new cat had been scratching up when I played with her, and said "There's your problem"! I had Cat Scratch Fever and it made my the lymph nodes in that arm swell. And I was all worried about cancer! 

I'd say if you're in no hurry to see your doc, just leave it alone and if it persists for several weeks then see him/her. If it's only from a local infection it should clear up by itself.

----------


## Duck of Death

> I developed major lumpy lymph nodes under one arm and went to the doc. He took a look at my hand, which my new cat had been scratching up when I played with her, and said "There's your problem"! I had Cat Scratch Fever and it made my the lymph nodes in that arm swell. And I was all worried about cancer! 
> 
> I'd say if you're in no hurry to see your doc, just leave it alone and if it persists for several weeks then see him/her. If it's only from a local infection it should clear up by itself.



.....Is that Ted Nugent I hear in the background??  :Dancing Banana:  

Seriuosly, doesn't sound like a malignancy. Came up too quick for that. Infected lymph node is probably the problem. Go see the doc and get some antibiotics - that should do the trick. AND DONT SCRATCH IT!!

----------


## Pale Horse

I know a little about the lymph system last summer I was misdiagnosed with stage III lymphoma. You would be amazed what you can learn in several weeks when you think your gonna die. I agree with The Duck, came up too fast . I say infection or clogged sweat gland. I'd go ahead and get some antibiotics if you can. It could lay you down for a while if it gets worse my 02.

----------


## johnsomebody

Oh yeah, I've had that clogged sweat gland thing too! The diff, of course, is it's on the surface while your lymph nodes are deeper inside.

You're probably over it by now!

----------


## HeartDocMD

I see no reason for you not to go see a dermatologist. However, you might consider putting some cortisone cream on the area for a week, and if it doesn't go away I would surely like you to go see your local derm.

----------


## arthurb999

I had the same thing... it was from my new deodarant... just stopped using it for a week and switched back to the old one after that...

----------


## JayCutler

Hey if it is 1cm u have no worrys at all , keep an eye on it u can have a lot of these in ur pits groin jaw neck , every one has them u worry when u notice a certain 1 growing rapidly , u could of had this for a long time and only recently noticed it for the itching

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

Definetly anal warts. No doubt about it.

What on earth were you doing?

----------


## znak

> Definetly anal warts. No doubt about it.
> 
> What on earth were you doing?



Is this is supposed to be funny, it fell a little short.

Must have gone over really big with your third grade class though.

----------


## Tock

> Hey everyone, not long ago i developed a rash in my left armpit which i scratched at pretty furiously. After a while i'd scratched so much that it became sore and then a small lump developed under the skin. It doesn't hurt when i press the lump and it wouldn't be more than 1cm in diameter but it's cause enough to worry me. I've been looking up pages on the web which all suggest it could be a swollen lymphnode that may have caught some malignant cancer cells. If anyone has had a similar problem please let me know, thanks


I had something like that on my shin, of all places. I tried some OTC anti-itch cream, which only made things worse. Scratched it, and a small bump of some sort developed just under the skin. I finally went to the doc, he gave me a script for Elocon cream. Dunno what what that stuff is, but it worked. Had a relapse a year or so later in one armpit, same story, more Elocon cream fixed things just fine. No problems since, but I still have that little bump on my shin. 

It might could be a fungal infection (ringworm, maybe) in which case either Dr Scholl's cream might work (Tinactin sucks majorly--don't bother with that crap; it made my rash spread like wildfire). Soaking in vinegar would probably work too (fungus hates vinegar), but you'd smell like a dinner salad afterward. Or, it might be a bacterial infection, in which case you'll need antibiotics, but I wouldn't think it's that. Or a bit of that Elocon stuff might be what you need. 

If it was me, I'd probably try the Dr Scholl's powder and cream, see if it responds to that, in which case you've had ringworm fungus. Elsewise, it's a trip to see the doctor (a GP or a dermatologist). 

Good luck,
-Tock

----------

